# PA Double Bearder and a Big Boy



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Just wanted to share some pics of the birds my dad and I got this weekend. The first day of PA season brought us both a great time. We hunted about 5 miles apart, but had very similar luck. I shot a double bearded bird with a 9 in beard and an 8 beard with little less then inch spurs around 645 am. He came in with another long beard they looked identical until I got down there and realized he had a double beard. My dad shot his a little before 7 am and he was a big boy over 1 ¼ in spurs and 10 in beard. This is the second double bearded bird I have shot. The other one was a jake with two 5 in beards. Hope you guys enjoy the pics. I also knew of about 9 other long beards in our area that met there maker sure was a good first day.




























Sorry dang camera would not focus. Mine are first then dads.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice work man! Cool double beard! What's you and the old man's secret to these gobblers?


----------



## BULL_357 (Aug 12, 2008)

Good calling :beer:

Actually to be 100% honest I have killed a long beard every year since I started (11 yrs old in NC). At least one and usually more in multiple states, and if it going to happen its going to happen 80% of the time. You could be the worst caller ever and still kill a bird if its hot. The 20% and the big boys 1 1/4 inchers and bigger they take good calling, scouting, and PATIENTS!

Just my thoughts but i am sure people feel the same.


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome pic and story! Gotta love thunder chickens


----------

